# A Comprehensive Seiko SKX007 Review



## hwatts1095

In this review, I try to provide a full reference for anyone who would consider acquiring this classic diver.








*
Seiko Diver's 200m*
SKX007 & Variations*

*Specifications*. 200 M Water Resistance • 7s26 21 Jewels Japanese Automatic Movement • Hardlex Crystal • Diver's Bezel (Unidirectional) • Stainless Steel Case (Dimensions Below) • Day/Date Display • Sweep Second Hand








*
History*. The SKX007 is unmistakably Seiko, but as a classic diving timepiece it is often compared to the likes of the much costlier Rolex Submariner. Seiko prides itself on the consistent development of innovative and durable timepieces. In that spirit, this humble watch is a classic albeit much-refined descendant of the earliest Seiko divers, which dated back to the 1960s.

*Utility*. The SKX007 is very readable. All features of the watch face are geared for a simple engagement. The one-way bezel, the batons, and the hands are the most important parts of this watch for the purposes of diving. Seiko therefore highlighted these specific elements, utilizing sizes, shapes, and contrast in a way that is unified and straightforward. There are no numbers on the dial, only discrete circular hour markers that are begging to be noticed with the pronounced, arrow-like hour hand. The circle of the 'sweep' second hand, when it is luminous, is meant to indicate to a diver that the watch is working. The day and date display is care-free but naturally tucked away to emphasize diving components.


Under lit conditions, the day/date display beautifully takes the role of a baton on the dial. The compromise, however, is that the display has no lume and therefore leaves a gap in the pattern of luminous markers when conditions are darker. This is a relatively trivial hindrance for divers; with the faintest light, the watch face looks very uniform.
The day/date display has a second small disadvantage. It rolls over very slowly, from 11 p.m. to 1 a.m., alternating between the date, the day in an alternate language, and then in the primary language. It would be nice to have it swift and clear, but such a feature is unneeded in a diving tool. Wearers must get used to it early and respect the mechanism.
Hidden from plain view is the provocative double-grooved design of the bezel. The bezel is hefty enough to be operated easily by covered hands, and yet does not dominate the watch. In the dark of the ocean, the watch is honest and effortless. The luminance is superb. 
*
Look*. While the SKX007 is undoubtedly built for purpose, it is a very handsome watch. It is simple and rugged. As outlined above, its looks are perfectly complementary to its practical use as a diver. The sexy bezel and crown impart sleekness to this robust classic. The crown is placed attractively at an angle for easy access. There's a general sportiness to the watch case, a liveliness - but not to the detriment of its dignity. You could easily sport the diver to a corporate meeting, a black-tie gala, a sporting event, or a rave (OK, maybe not a rave). It is versatile; striking but never loud. In short, the singular delight of looking at the watch is as thoughtless as reading it.

*Movement*. The 21 jewel 7s26 motor runs smoothly, and it is always satisfying to have the pleasure of a low-maintenance Seiko automatic. Of course, the shortcoming of automatic movement at level is precision. I am in no capacity an expert in watch movements. Having said that, I've researched the 7s26, and the consensus is that Seiko has produced a mechanism here that is reliable, hardy, and engineered with great care. Wearers agree; The SKX007 reportedly loses less than 15 seconds a day. Unlike the Seiko Kinetic series, this watch will slump greatly in timekeeping if kept too idle. Some complain that the watch does not have a hand-winding option. The watch is also non-hacking, meaning that the second hand will continue to run while the time is adjusted. When you get the chance, hold the case to your ear and take pleasure from the ticks of the pulsating balance wheel.

*Crystal*. Hardlex Crystal is more shock-resistant but less scratch resistant than sapphire crystal. In the case of casual and careful use, this should not pose a problem to the average wearer. It is far harder and more protective than a common mineral crystal.

*Bracelet*. The stock Jubilee bracelet (SKX007K2) may be comfortable, but it is not very attractive. The jubilee design was presumably chosen to match the toothed bezel, but there is still some sense of interference. More crucially, the jubilee condemns the hardy and simple SKX007 to a flimsy and outmoded style. It has no diver's extension clasp, which is essential for over-suit wear. Even if that is not of your concern, it at least makes one doubt the motivations of Seiko to impart purpose and practicality, qualities that mark the watch head. Luckily, Seiko has extinguished this doubt with the rubber alternate. It's likely a question of attracting both serious divers and those who appreciate these well-built watches but use them recreationally. If you were looking at the stock models at face value, I would say the stock rubber watchband (SKX007K) is a better bet. Even if it is a little too what we might call "foldy," it absolutely fits the watch in style and purpose. There is an alternate, straighter version of the rubber watchband that might fare OK. If you are partial to a stainless steel bracelet, this watch is best matched with an oyster (commonly the "super oyster," which I have on my own SKX007) or president theme.

*Customization*. So, the unconvincing bracelets are bound to an otherwise fantastic timepiece. This is likely partially responsible for the current and long-standing trend of SKX007 modifications† (or "mods"). NATO and other straps are quite popular, as well as modifications to the dial, bezel, steel, and others. Some of the closely related Seiko Diver models are cool alternatives.*

*Value*. Another probable reason for the rise of the SKX007 as a kind of cult sensation is its value. It is often available at between $140 and $200 (MSRP ≈ $400), which is a sound bargain for a well built, automatic, beautiful watch boasting 200m water resistance.

*Conclusion*. The Seiko SKX007 is a sturdy watch with a serious feel but a classic and desirable diver look. It is an excellent tool and can be worn at almost any occasion. Owing to mediocre stock bracelets and great value, the watch calls out for customization, and many wearers abide. It is for anyone who is looking for a watch that is affordable, strong, uncluttered, and reliable. Once you put it on, the Diver's 200m becomes exceedingly difficult to dislike.

*Rating*. A-

*_See Also_ an unbelievable reference logging the SKX007's cousins with a very complete description of the classic line. It is from the _Seiko Divers Reference site_, which archives all timepieces fluently. It is a great place to initiate your Seiko adventure.
†_See Also_ a massive gallery of related modifications on this very site.


----------



## Nokie

Good info and good reading.


----------



## NoahO

Great review. I think reading this has brought me to the conclusion that I will be buying both the Orange Monster and the Skx007 at the same time from Island Watch. Kinda want to compare both at the same time as opposed to one after the other.


----------



## hwatts1095

NoahO said:


> Great review. I think reading this has brought me to the conclusion that I will be buying both the Orange Monster and the Skx007 at the same time from Island Watch. Kinda want to compare both at the same time as opposed to one after the other.


I'm glad to have affected your decision. The Monster is obviously an equally proven Seiko diver, but more on the hardcore and edgy side - slightly less of a day-to-day option for most people. Also the Monster's stock metal bracelet is very cool, and the lume is just legendary. On top of that, it has a hand-winding feature. I don't own a Monster but I consider getting it regularly. Either way, both the Diver and the Monster are beloved watches. Good luck in your search!


----------



## OfficerCamp

Excellent watch in every regard. I actually happen to love the jubilee bracelet. So comfortable and I think it's very handsome. Just my take. Great review.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchInWatchOut

Sick review!!! I feel so ready to get the Diver. |>|>|>


----------



## fluffy

Best. Seiko. Ever.


----------



## balzebub

Classic seiko but it's time to put a 4Rxx movement in there....


----------



## swissra

Very nicely written review. I appreciate it.


----------



## WatchInWatchOut

hwatts1095 - I recently purchased an SKX011 (orange dial), and it is making a vibrating/rattling noise when I lightly tap the case. Would you happen to know if this normal?


----------



## hwatts1095

WatchInWatchOut said:


> hwatts1095 - I recently purchased an SKX011 (orange dial), and it is making a vibrating/rattling noise when I lightly tap the case. Would you happen to know if this normal?


This series of Seiko divers contain the 7s26 movement (technical review of the movement: here), which is self-winding and mechanical, as you probably know. It's great to have a watch that involves intricate watchmaking and doesn't depend on batteries or electric current, but it means that there are going to be more moving parts than in a quartz movement. If you swing the case sideways, you will feel the momentum of the rotor, a semi-circular component that moves with you to 'crank' (through a series of complicated gears and levers) the mainspring. The rotation of the rotor makes a slight sound. The slight vibration noise you hear when tapping the case is most likely the mainspring itself, which is not fully wound and therefore can shake about in several directions to a certain extent. So, slight noise is normal, and as the mainspring gets wound gradually to harness energy, it becomes more stiff. You should really only be concerned if the actual functioning of the watch (e.g. timekeeping, etc) is having issues. I wouldn't worry - I'm not a professional, though, so get it serviced if you're very concerned.


----------



## WatchInWatchOut

Thanks! Load off my chest.


----------



## fatboyslimboy57

Nice review, do you know what the exact lug to lug measurement is?


----------



## hwatts1095

fatboyslimboy57 said:


> Nice review, do you know what the exact lug to lug measurement is?


These are the approximate (to the .5 mm) dimensions:

Crystal Diameter 31.5 mm
Bezel Diameter 40 mm
Case Diameter (no crown, 3-9) 42.5 mm
Case Diameter (with crown) 45.5 mm
*Lug to Lug 46 mm*
Lug Width 22 mm
Thickness 13 mm


----------



## RickF.

What a great review hwatts1095! I recently purchased an SKX013K2 - which is said to be its smaller brother at 38mm wide. I kinda wish I'd bought the 007 model though. I was concerned the 42mm was too wide for my 7" wrist.


----------



## hwatts1095

RickF. said:


> What a great review hwatts1095! I recently purchased an SKX013K2 - which is said to be its smaller brother at 38mm wide. I kinda wish I'd bought the 007 model though. I was concerned the 42mm was too wide for my 7" wrist.


The 013 still has all of the same features, so I hope it's serving you well. True, 42mm can be a little big for some, but the dark bezel actually makes the case look reasonable because the dial itself is what gives the watch an impression of size. For example, a bauhaus style watch (e.g. this sleek Nomos) has no bezel and looks very large even at 38mm. I have quite a long and small wrist (smaller than 7'' by a bit) and the 007 fits pretty well. I think any bulkiness comes mostly from the thickness of the case at 13mm.

Either way, the SKX013 I think is a nice size, reminiscent of when men's watches were normally not so big. Some say smaller timepieces are making a comeback! So don't feel so much regret - it's good to have a modest-sized watch in any collection. Plus, in reality 38mm is not that small.


----------



## dantan

I have just purchased one off eBay so with some luck (I paid extra for speedier delivery), I shall receive it this coming Friday and post a review next week.


----------



## dantan




----------



## Chilperic

Ordered an SKX007K2 about a week ago with the stock jubilee. Also ordered a Nato, which I think I will wear most of the time, alternating to the bracelet on dressier occasions. Will update when it gets here (my 1st automatic!)

Well, it's here. It looks beautiful, but runs very fast at +35 secs / day. I understand there's a break-in period so I'll give it a month or so before deciding that it has settled in and regulate it if need be. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## T Verdier

Thanks for the review, really the measurements of the case were important to me 42mm is my absolute smallest (unless its a dress watch) and a lot of sites and reviews listed the skx007/009 as 40mm but after your review and a couple others I finally pulled the trigger. Can't wait to pair it with an olive green NATO.


----------



## doctor_big

Mine is just crazy accurate. Been wearing it for two weeks now and it's still TO THE SECOND on time. Way more accurate than my omega seamaster. 

Jason


----------



## boulderlaw

Just got my SKX007k from Creation Watches. Fast shipping, top quality (although no Seiko box, it has a Seiko warranty card). Put it on an $8 NATO from Amazon. The jubilee is garbage of the worst kind, although the rubber strap seems worse for my purposes. Looking to get a super oyster after a while. Very happy with the quality of the watch. 

One measurement that is missing from this amazing writeup is the bezel diameter. Mine measured 40mm, if I recall. I think that is why it wears no larger (maybe smaller) than my Hamilton Jazzmaster (H32505511), which is a 40mm case but all dial. Thanks for the writeup!


----------



## NaRa_DSMurthi

yz y


----------



## kguerreiro

Great reading ! Love my seiko divers . Can't go wrong at all. Excellent for any situation


----------



## Veritas0Aequitas

Very nice seiko diver. Dressy or sporty!


----------



## MaxMeridian

Thanks for your review! I enjoyed reading it!


----------



## Puffknuckle

spot on review. agreed, that jubilee bracelet makes it look dated and flimsy. I still love the watch as it was my first diver.


----------



## Csfeed

I have an snzg15 with oyster band (switched it out for a leather Zulu), an srp667 (which I found out was "born" the same month as my son and as such has been put in lock up until he turns 18), and an snk I wear strictly at work. My father has been wanting an snzf diver and I mentioned that for maybe 50 bucks more he could get the skx007. Boy is he glad I suggested that one, he absolutely loves it. To be frank my original idea was to replace the crystals on the snzg and srp... Probably still will for the srp but might just sell the snzg and upgrade to the skx... It's a hard decision, the snzg is a j1 and is only minus barely over a second a day. Decisions, decisions. And you guys are only making it harder. Lol

*off topic i know but my snzgj1 is averaging -0.9 sec per day. god this is a hard decision.


----------



## Seiko_mod

[Quote = Puffknuckle; 21781386] na miejscu przeglądu. uzgodniono, że bransoletka jubileuszowy sprawia, że wygląda przestarzały i słaby. [/ Quote]
Jubilee bracelet is great for hands, good for the summer and hot weather.


----------



## christopher wallace

very informative review


----------



## crutis

nice review...love this diver already.


----------



## craig00

beautiful Seiko. thanks for the information.


----------



## soroken

Great!


----------



## dadbar

Nice review. I've had one of these with a rubber band for close to 15 years or so.

The weak link with the rubber band is the rubber strap retainer which routinely fails leaving the excess strap to dangle. I am on my 4th such band. My current one has a stainless steel retainer which has been much more durable but it does dig into my skin a bit when putting it on. I was thinking of trying another strap option when this band fails but the metal keeper is so durable that it may take a while.

While I don't dive with the watch, I use it extensively in the ocean and the ring has become stuck. In retrospect, I would advise people with similar projected use to occasionally turn the ring and rinse out the salt water occasionally to keep it from getting stuck.


----------



## CaptainTod

Superb review and great pictures of a good value diver.


----------



## sg085

Great review. Amazing value. You just can not go wrong with SKX 007 either as a stock or mod platform.


----------



## ssaga79

Good info and nice review. Thanks.


----------



## Em1224

Really useful review- thanks for posting.


----------



## charleswtch

Very informative review...nice work.


----------



## Fdmstng99

Has anyone bought one recently and have it come with the Seiko box, manual and warranty card from Seiko? Want to get this but it seems where ever I look online it doesn't come with most of this.


----------



## Kaizer Espada

Great review. I've had my SKX for more than a year now, and its been very solid.



Fdmstng99 said:


> Has anyone bought one recently and have it come with the Seiko box, manual and warranty card from Seiko? Want to get this but it seems where ever I look online it doesn't come with most of this.


I've bought some Orients off creationwatches and they came complete with Orient boxes, international warranty booklet, manual etc. I'm sure its the same for Seikos too. They are not authorized resellers though, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Fdmstng99

Kaizer Espada said:


> Great review. I've had my SKX for more than a year now, and its been very solid.
> 
> I've bought some Orients off creationwatches and they came complete with Orient boxes, international warranty booklet, manual etc. I'm sure its the same for Seikos too. They are not authorized resellers though, so keep that in mind.


Thanks Kaizer, I will check them out. I just have a thing when buying watches that I must have all the extra stuff with it.


----------



## Ginzy1234

Best bang for your buck


----------



## blazet007

very informative review


----------



## pete2neat

Never wanted one of these watches until I saw how much people praised them and when I saw it on the wrist in person. Looked incredible. Thanks for the review


----------



## bogdan_radu84

nice review
i'm curious how come they came up with model number ending in 007 ? 
they did this because the submariner and the seamaster were both bond watches ?


----------



## greyshep

Great Review. Thanks! I just ordered one of these last night. Cant wait for it to arrive!


----------



## m_arccos

Nice review! How do you compare vs a 6309/7040?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Everybodyhatesraymond

Awesome review. It's concise and unapologetic, and I feel like I got a lot out of it. I read and heard a lot that it resembles the Rolex sub. I think it looks quite original compared to some of the ones out there that look almost like an exact copy (take the Armida A11 or Steinhart Ones for example).


----------



## elessar016

Late to this party (er, thread), but seeing as I'm just now getting into watches, I think this makes for a solid start to a collection! Appreciate the information.


----------



## Canada_duathlete

greyshep said:


> Great Review. Thanks! I just ordered one of these last night. Cant wait for it to arrive!


I did the same thing; read this review last night, then coincidentally got a MassDrop email with the SKX007 offered, so I ordered it. Now I can't wait to have it on my wrist. Got black on the jubilee bracelet. The rubber was +$30. But now I'm thinking maybe I should have gone pepsi, LOL.


----------



## goranilic

I wish there are more reviews like this. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donnytron

Amazing review. The SKX was one of my gateway watches, but compared to the Turtles it just cannot compete. But for what it is, amazing.


----------



## wolfie1

Good review, thank you


----------



## Tushar90

This review just made me pull the trigger. 
Now, the wait begins.


----------

